# Toledo Bend



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

I fish up on the North end of the lake. Thought I would let everyone know that they fixed the ramp at Huxley Bay and also knocked out the underwater bridge (well it was under water). No problems all the way out the the channel. They also fixed the public ramp at Bayou Siepe. 

Been doing more deer hunting than fishing but the crappie are starting to bite in the deeper holes off the river channel.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the info!!!!!!


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm on the north end of the lake a lot. If annyone ever wants to know what's going on, let me know. I fish for bass and crappie. I also hunt near Teneha Creek,


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

cur_dog said:


> I'm on the north end of the lake a lot. If annyone ever wants to know what's going on, let me know. I fish for bass and crappie. I also hunt near Teneha Creek,


Y'all get any suggificant rain yesterday?


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

3 days ago dad said he got about 2" of rain. He lives on the lake, just south of Huxley Bay. The south end got more rain.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Lake has come up about 1.5 feet over the last 3 weeks. The crappie are bitting great on black/blue jigs in about 12 feet of water off the river aound Huxley Bay. 

Going to start after the bass soon.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update on T-Bend, usually fish Pirates cove area on the south end.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Are the whites up the Sabine river yet? Should be some at River Ridge by now.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

I should know in couple of days. Heading up tomorrow. I will ask.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, with the water level coming up the crappie have really slacked off. 

Time to start throwing 7.5" June Bug Bass Assassins. Water level is about 2 feet down from what it was last year at this time. 

Have not heard about the white bass.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Catching bass in 6 feet of water with Candybug lizards. Caught 2 big crappie on them too. 

They are staging, it's just tough because the lake is so low.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like Toledo is getting poured on (1-25-12) Hopefully it can raise the lake another foot or so. I use Paradise Point Parks boat ramp and it's not open at the current lake level of 162. I used it last year at 164 and it was ok.

I wonder how the fishing will be with the warm winter and hopefully rising lake levels. I fish the south part of the lake.

I'm sure most of you know this site that fish Toledo, here is all the info you could imagine about the lake levels and ramps etc. 
http://www.toledo-bend.com/toledo_bend/index.asp?request=lake-level


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope to go up this weekend. Report from dad is before the rain he was catching black bass in 6' of water on candybug worms and lizards. Best was 13 fish in one afternoon, the biggest around 18". He went 2 times yesterday and caught 5 fish, nothing big.

Lake is 1/2 foot lower than it was this time last year and a little off color in the creeks.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Fished the South end last week. We limited out on crappie to 2.5 pounds! Was getting them on humps in 6-8 feet of water.

Dave


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Headin to the lake today. Dad has been catching the bass in very shallow water. Nothing huge yet but lots of them. Wackey worms are the ticket right now.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

The lake is back. Lake level around 171. Amazing how quickly it filled up. Six Mile was packed today. Life is good!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Our cove at Pineridge in December 2011 and yesterday, March 30, 2012! Hard to believe it's about 90 days between those photos! I think it was around 159 when I took the 1st photo and a little past 171 yesterday. Woohoo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

It is amazing how fast it came up. 13' on a body of water that large that quick is almost mind boggling to me.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Right. We have had that same discussion. We sit here in League City (wishing we were at the lake) and watch the radar and the lake level every time it rains. It has just been amazing. I took the first pic on Christmas day when I got my iPad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Water was really clear. It's nice to see that lake back up.

We caught a bunch of bass this weekend. Nothing real big. Think the best was 19.5" but a lot in the 14-16" range. All males. Nothing in supper shallow water. All was in grass in about 1-2' of water on points in coves.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

We were at the lake Thursday-Sunday and boy a lot has changed since last Fall. I couldn't believe the lake filled up as fast. Even with boat lanes, you feel much more comfortable driving the lake now. Especially when easing into a back cove.

I'll be posting some pics and my report this evening. Caught lots of Bass, tons of small ones from 12-13.75" lol. Just a hair under keeper size.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Lake was muddy and dropping a little each day. Dad and I caught a few bass. 2 were 18" the others were dinks or a little bigger. 

The two bigger fish were caught fishing a wacky worm real slow in about 6' of water. 

Headed back in 2 weeks.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

yesterday dad caught 15 bass, all on wacky worms in 3-4 of water fishing real slow. Today him and his buddy went up above Teneha creek and caught a limit of crappie deep.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm heading up to Huxley bay tomorrow. Hope to get on some crappie on my brush piles along the channel and all the stumps along the cuts.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

They are catching them on the river just south of Huxley Bay. From where the old house fell in the lake down to the creek.


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Dad said the fishing has been pretty slow this week. With the wind and colder temps the bass seem to have lock jaw. Need some 60 degree nights!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanx for the reports on my all time favorite lake! Looking hard at fishing the McDonald's Big Bass in May----got a cabin at Lowe's Cr. Hope things work out.

Fished a few tourneys out of Huxley including one BASS tourney in mid 70's in February out of San Miguel. Coldest boat ride of my life-motor controls froze up that morning. Partner was in 2nd place after 1st daybut we couldnt fish his spot-was his 1st day partners' fish--so we ran all the way to Bayou Seipe. Fished coffee can size spinner baits in chocolate water. He caught 2--me---zero all day.

FYI--partner was Charley Campbell from Missouri-an early BASS star. Winner that year was a young man who perfected a new method of fishing called flipping---Dave Gleibe. As I remember---10 fish limit final day--over 40 pounds.He was a protege of the father of flipping---Dee Thomas from Arizona I believe.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> Thanx for the reports on my all time favorite lake! Looking hard at fishing the McDonald's Big Bass in May----got a cabin at Lowe's Cr. Hope things work out.
> 
> Fished a few tourneys out of Huxley including one BASS tourney in mid 70's in February out of San Miguel. Coldest boat ride of my life-motor controls froze up that morning. Partner was in 2nd place after 1st daybut we couldnt fish his spot-was his 1st day partners' fish--so we ran all the way to Bayou Seipe. Fished coffee can size spinner baits in chocolate water. He caught 2--me---zero all day.
> 
> FYI--partner was Charley Campbell from Missouri-an early BASS star. Winner that year was a young man who perfected a new method of fishing called flipping---Dave Gleibe. As I remember---10 fish limit final day--over 40 pounds.He was a protege of the father of flipping---Dee Thomas from Arizona I believe.


Gotta luv the internet! Some interesting names in here for any ole timers. I see I boated a total of 7.8 pounds(Norm Worley) Charley finished 16th and took home 900 bucks. Dave won 14,000 for his 83 pound sack.
http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/1977-louisiana-invitational/results/0?order=place&sort=asc


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

cool link, ww.......thanks!


----------



## cur_dog (Dec 16, 2010)

great read! That is some impressive totals. 

Dad fishing pretty much whenever the weather is good. If anyone needs a report for the Huxley Bay area shoot me a message.

Lake is about 2.5' higher than this time last year.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

cur_dog said:


> Headin to the lake today. Dad has been catching the bass in very shallow water. Nothing huge yet but lots of them. Wackey worms are the ticket right now.


Whatever you use, make sure the back is *Blue*, Red Fins, Rattletraps or cranks.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

baytownboy said:


> Whatever you use, make sure the back is *Blue*, Red Fins, Rattletraps or cranks.


Unless it's crawfish time--I have worn 'em out on gold/black Rogues


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

chucktx said:


> cool link, ww.......thanks!


welcome---pioneers of the sport were at that tourney---anda few locals who have done good. Bo Dowden who won the Classic, Greg Craft-still guiding there I think. Forrest Wood of Ranger Boats,Jimmy Houston, Bill Dance, didnt see Tommy Martin--maybe in there--guided out of Harborlight I believe.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanx, Curdog--if I fish the May McDonalds I may see if you have a pattern south of Pendleton Br. Havent fished the lake in many years---since the timber fell down. I could run it at nite back then-best nite lake I ever fished I guess--mainly Carrice Cr area out of Frontier Park.


----------

